# How much substrate can one use?



## kivit (Aug 29, 2005)

I see tanks with what looks to be 6-8 inches of substrate. what is used? It this not too heavy for the glass?
I am using a 4:1 mix of flourite & regular gravel. do I put peat under the flourite to achieve depth with a lighter weight?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

2-3" is all the depth you need. I try getting as close to 3" as possible.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't see why anyone would need more then 3 or 4 inches.


----------



## kivit (Aug 29, 2005)

It's for effect, not need. I remember one tank with a very high backgtound, an upwards slope if you will, that showed off the planting well. another had a mound of substrate, like a ridge, going down the middle. the entire 'ridge' was one species[java fern, I think] and it looked fabulous.


----------



## koffee (Aug 21, 2005)

My depth ranges from 2.5 to 5 inches. This is done because of terracing.

The nice thing about substrate is that it balances the load very well, unlike big rocks which can put pressure on the bottom in one small spot. You can use things like egg crate to prevent that.

My suggestion is: do *not* add peat just to lighten the load. Peat does all sorts of things to the substrate and water: both good and/or bad depending on your needs. There are some reasons to use peat, but do the research first before you attempt using it. Peat is far from an inert filler!


----------



## koffee (Aug 21, 2005)

JaySilverman said:


> I don't see why anyone would need more then 3 or 4 inches.


Terracing and paludariums are two... I'm sure others can come up with more.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

You also need to be careful when going any deeper than about 3" because of possible anaerobic pockets forming in the deeper substrate.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Another reason is big, deep rooting plants like large swords, crinums. You have a sword that weighs 2 or 3 pounds, over 20 " tall with 40 or 50 leaves on it, 3 inches ain't gonna cut it.

Weight isn't a problem. The water weighs a lot more than the substrate.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

Robert Hudson said:


> Weight isn't a problem. The water weighs a lot more than the substrate.


That seems counterintuitive, but I know what you mean. The total amount of water weighs more.


----------

